# I painted my 1939 Firestone head badge



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2006)

ok I know the colors aren't exactly factory but I figured that since it had no paint when I got it I would see how it would look with nicer colors than the white and navy it should be. it's such a beautiful badge why not brighten it up some.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 27, 2006)

Scott -

Nice work!  Care to share you method...

Alan


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2006)

well I used auto touch up paint. it comes in a container similar to nail polish. I painted each color and used 1200 grit wet or dry sand paper with a bucket of water and sanded until the brass showed through then a little polish and a layer of clear spray and done. sand carefully and use plenty of water. if you sand through just touch up the area and let it dry and sand it smooth again. the clear will make any brush marks disappear. the photo doesn't look as good as the actual badge, I just put it on my scanner and scanned it. don't sand too much or you will take off too much of the brass, you want to just sand paint. Don't try it with a badge you can't replace. good luck!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 28, 2006)

only a little


----------

